
New USPTO guidelines aims to restore software patents - zoobab
https://www.patentprogress.org/2018/09/24/getting-the-future-backwards-iancus-101-comments-at-ipo/
======
zoobab
See also:

[https://writtendescription.blogspot.com/2018/09/uspto-
direct...](https://writtendescription.blogspot.com/2018/09/uspto-director-
iancu-proposes-revised.html)

